# Uber Eats - why no price before accepting order??



## Peter-UK

Hi guys.

I m new Uber Eats driver.
I have problem with ALL ORDERS. Every time when order is coming to me to accept doesn't show a price. In that case I don't know how much I m going to be paid for deliver that order before I accept.









Guys did you have that problem before?


----------



## BrainDead Driver

yES with lyft and uber. They used to hide the eta distances . In return i used to just decline 100 pings daily .
they brought all the info back. This is a test to see if drivers will blindly accept orders .
I want to tell you to use door dash and grubhub as well. They show the pay before you accept the order. The order pay never changes . Uber might say expected tip . They do not tip you make 2 dollars . I do not work like that .


----------



## Peter-UK

Really no chance to see how much gonna be paid for order?
I read doordush pay low money


----------



## Peter-UK




----------



## Peter-UK

This above is from USA and is like should be.
I want that


----------



## Nats121

Peter-UK said:


> This above is from USA and is like should be.
> I want that


Do NOT accept any Eats pings that don't include the payouts and the pickup and dropoff addresses, period.

That's the ONLY way drivers will get Uber's attention. Uber takes a loss on every order that fails to get picked up at the restaurants.

Deliver for the other apps that show payouts and dropoff addresses.


----------



## Peter-UK

But I decline every order without payout they going to block my account


----------



## Peter-UK

And I read guys got ban for a year I think after decline many orders.
I don't want that


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Peter-UK said:


> And I read guys got ban for a year I think after decline many orders.
> I don't want that


What part of 'independent contractor' do you not understand?


----------



## The Entomologist

Peter-UK said:


> But I decline every order without payout they going to block my account


----------



## Peter-UK

I know as independent they shouldn't block me 
I m telling what I read on website


----------



## Peter-UK

I see I. USA it's not a problem. Why they do that for UK


----------



## The Entomologist

Peter-UK said:


> I see I. USA it's not a problem. Why they do that for UK


They cannot do that to you, it's mind games, your country is on the verge of making Uber drivers employees, you have more rights than us, skip away.


----------

